# Brand New 30rd pmags 9.99 guys!!



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Thought I would share just wish I had extra cash...

http://http://www.kygunco.com/products2.cfm/id/5762/name/magpul-pmag-30rd-magazine-black


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Your link is broken. Fixed it.

http://www.kygunco.com/products2.cfm/id/5762/name/magpul-pmag-30rd-magazine-black


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks..my bad,thats a freakin steal!!!


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

That's below dealer cost. Good deal.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought 20 from them back when they ran that price and free shipping. Good company to deal with


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

*Mannnnnn*

I just bought 5 wish I had another 200 bucks thanks for the post friend!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

no prob,ordering as I speak myself, pretty funny , picked up some sidework today with pmags in mind...lol


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Got 20 on the way!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Just looked on ebay there is money to be made, I would do it but refuse to give paypal a frickin penny after being treated like a criminal while they make money off of me...


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Miami Matt said:


> Just looked on ebay there is money to be made, I would do it but refuse to give paypal a frickin penny after being treated like a criminal while they make money off of me...


You too? They tried to scam me out of $640 so I refuse to do business w/ them ever again


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Got my pmags in the mail today great shipper, great deal!:thumbsup:


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Got my pmags in the mail today great shipper, great deal!:thumbsup:


Me too...got 10 in today, loaded them for the zombie invasion (or range time), whichever comes first.


----------



## Elephant-Cowboy (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the share, just got a few


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Got mine too, a great deal for sure!


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

Called today and they are sold-out.


----------



## Embry (Sep 21, 2010)

FOUND MORE GUYS FOR 10.99 SHIPPED

www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/73444


----------

